# Lethargic, uncoordinated, 'drunk' tarantula - help!



## Mavet (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,

So on February 2nd I brought home 2 new Ts, one of which was a Homoeomma sp. Blue, ~ 1.5". I have 15 other Ts and I've never seen any of them act the way my H. sp. Blue is acting: the spider appears lethargic, even when actively nudged with a paintbrush, and when it does move it seems very uncoordinated, almost like it's 'drunk'. Also, while doing minor maintenance, the spider ended up on its back (I was attempting to get a ventral view against the container side). Though not injured, the spider was on its back for a while and made no immediate attempt to right itself - when it finally did right itself it appeared to take quite a lot of effort to do so.

Just wondering what's going on with this T - I've never seen a spider act like this and I'm pretty worried. I will say though that it has eaten 3 times (small super worms) since I brought it home, and its abdomen is nice and plump, so I don't think dehydration is an issue (also the substrate - coco fibre - is adequately moistened).

Please help! Any insight and/or advice is hugely appreciated!


----------



## Jon95 (Feb 11, 2014)

Im a super noob, but when they get on their backs doesnt that mean they're about to moult? :S


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 11, 2014)

Jon95 said:


> Im a super noob, but when they get on their backs doesnt that mean they're about to moult? :S


Almost every time


----------



## Mavet (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, I know that, but in this case, I was partly to blame for the spider ending up on its back, and the spider did eventually right itself - which it wouldn't have done if it were moulting. Also, it ate a small super worm just the day before, which they don't do if they're in pre-moult.


----------



## Fabertism (Feb 11, 2014)

Did they get cold at all?  That sounds like a reaction to extreme temperature.  If so, you're doing the right thing keeping it warm and hydrated.  May not completely recover for a while.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 11, 2014)

hold on... did it look anyhting like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-QSfg3SYM

if it was acting drunkely and falling over like in this video, you might want to look up diskinetic syndrome.
here's a better video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQr5be82G9o


----------



## fyic (Feb 11, 2014)

I was going to suggest the same thing....hard one to call 



klawfran3 said:


> hold on... did it look anyhting like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-QSfg3SYM
> 
> if it was acting drunkely and falling over like in this video, you might want to look up diskinetic syndrome.
> here's a better video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQr5be82G9o


----------



## Mavet (Feb 12, 2014)

Fabertism said:


> Did they get cold at all?  That sounds like a reaction to extreme temperature.  If so, you're doing the right thing keeping it warm and hydrated.  May not completely recover for a while.


Well, it's pretty cold up here (Canada - go figure!) and I tried to expose the two spiders I got as little as possible, but there was a brief bit of cold going from the expo to the car, and then from the car into my house, but the other T I got that day had no symptoms whatsoever (though that could be because she's ~3" and bigger things retain heat better than smaller things...). I am attempting to keep it nice and warm though. It's right next to my PS3 and the temp's around 80-82 degrees F, so here's hoping.



klawfran3 said:


> hold on... did it look anyhting like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-QSfg3SYM
> 
> if it was acting drunkely and falling over like in this video, you might want to look up diskinetic syndrome.
> here's a better video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQr5be82G9o


I didn't think it could be DKS because most of the vids I've seen of DKS in spiders exhibit more twitchy, pseudo-electrocuted symptoms than the super languid sluggishness I'm seeing, but that first clip seems slightly similar to what my H. Blue is doing... it doesn't repeatedly climb and fall though, rather it stays on the ground most of the time. Crap, I REALLY hope it's not DKS. Is the fact that it's eaten 3x in the last week or so characteristic of DKS or no? Do spiders with DKS still eat properly, or express any interest in food at all?


----------



## Robbie P (Nov 16, 2020)

Where did you get your superworn from? In nature, superworms feed on tomato plants which are highly toxic to T's. If that worm was fed on a tomato plant that could be your culprit right there. It happens all the time. That's why I rarely give them superworms. Only as a treat every so often.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Nov 16, 2020)

Robbie P said:


> Where did you get your superworn from? In nature, superworms feed on tomato plants which are highly toxic to T's. If that worm was fed on a tomato plant that could be your culprit right there. It happens all the time. That's why I rarely give them superworms. Only as a treat every so often.


6 year old thread my guy.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MommaofDoubleDs (Jul 8, 2022)

klawfran3 said:


> hold on... did it look anyhting like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but is there a way come watch the video please My pink toe tarantula is acting very lethargic and I just want to watch the video to see if this is the same thing thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vounti (Jul 8, 2022)

MommaofDoubleDs said:


> I'm sorry but is there a way come watch the video please My pink toe tarantula is acting very lethargic and I just want to watch the video to see if this is the same thing thank you



You better start a new thread explaining your problem, adding videos of the T and pics of the enclosure. It'll be a lot easier for us to help you  
Hope it can help


----------

